# Latest rumors and links (hoopshype.com)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Of interest:

- Shaq remains stubborn about demanding a trade, wanting either Dallas, Sacramento, Memphis or New Orleans;

- Kobe personally contacted K to coach him; he´s avaluating the Lakers offer;

- Karl Malone would like to make one more run with the "Fab 4" Lakers. If that team breaks up, he could go somewhere else (being courted by Dallas and SA);

- Kobe could remain in L.A. (but in another uniform);

My comment:
Come on, Shaq, wtf are you thinking? Let´s make another run with this guys!

Link


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Of interest:
> 
> *- Shaq remains stubborn about demanding a trade, wanting either Dallas, Sacramento, Memphis or New Orleans;*
> ...


New Orleans? :no: All they have on that team is Baron Davis, a gimped out Jamal Mashburn and a bunch of stiffs (like P.J. Brown, David West, Jamaal Magloire, etc.). And I believe Jerry West already said he wouldn't trade for Shaq because it would "gut the team." Dallas.......well we all know what the deal is with them. And if Sacto isn't trying to serve up Bibby or Stojakovic then screw them.


Kobe ain't going to the Clippers. Only a fool would sign a long-term contract with them. Kobe may be dumb enough to cheat on his wife but he's not stupid enough to sign with a franchise that's been in the dumps for the past 500 years. If he wanted his own team he could just go to one of the teams that had cap room and were truly trying to build a championship caliber team like the Suns, the Jazz; teams that have (almost) been to the top of the mountain; in other words, LEGITIMATE FRANCHISES. The only reason he re-signed Elton Brand and Corey Maggette is because he had to meet the minimum salary requirement. Eventually Sterling would just let those two guys go and it'd be Kobe all by himself. The only reason Donald Sterling wants Kobe is because he knows he'll sell out the arena, sell a bunch of jerseys and make him a ton of money. That's all he cares about.

Write it down, save it to your hard drive, bump this post up, laugh at me, put it in your signature if I wind up being wrong, I don't care, but I'm going to make this as clear as possible: *KOBE. WILL. NOT. SIGN. WITH. THE. CLIPPERS.*


The "Fab 4 Lakers" were never fabulous to begin with. It was a failed experiment and we need to let it go and start over the right way. We're only going to prolong the agony by re-signing Malone and having him come in here, re-injure his bum knee and sit out the season again. It's already bad enough that Payton's coming back for another year. Payton may have driven Fisher away for good and may scare off any potential free agent point guard or make any PG we may acquire in a trade uncomfortable with his BIG MOUTH and constant complaining.


We've got to get realistic about the possibility of two things: (a) Shaq being traded or (b) Shaq holding out. It'd be classless I know but he seems to be pretty damn serious about this whole thing and I don't think any coach is going to be able to say the magic words to keep him around. At this point all Shaq cares about is the money. If the Milwaukee Bucks owner said he'd pay him he'd gladly go there. I'm starting to think he won't get traded and will hold out. He knows he has to pull this contract stuff right now while he still has some trade value because in another 2 years after his current contract is expired and he's 34 years old there's no way in hell he gets an extension because by that time his stats will probably resemble those of someone who only deserves the MLE.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Latest rumors and links (hoopshype.com)*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> New Orleans? :no: All they have on that team is Baron Davis, a gimped out Jamal Mashburn and a bunch of stiffs (like P.J. Brown, David West, Jamaal Magloire, etc.). And I believe Jerry West already said he wouldn't trade for Shaq because it would "gut the team." Dallas.......well we all know what the deal is with them. And if Sacto isn't trying to serve up Bibby or Stojakovic then screw them.
> ...



Very well said my feelings exactly.

I think Shaw's ploy could blow up in his face. He could get outta shape and get stuck on the lakers team because no team wants to sign him to an extension. Then get his self suspended by the Lakers. 

If Malone comes back Shaq could be shamed into playing for the Lakers with the logic being that I'm playing for Malone and GP after all I talked them into coming here and they're the only reason. Just to save face.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Locke!*
> 
> 
> *New Orleans? All they have on that team is Baron Davis, a gimped out Jamal Mashburn and a bunch of stiffs (like P.J. Brown, David West, Jamaal Magloire, etc.)*. And I believe Jerry West already said he wouldn't trade for Shaq because it would "gut the team." Dallas.......well we all know what the deal is with them. And if Sacto isn't trying to serve up Bibby or Stojakovic then screw them.
> ...


I think that if we were to get a package that had Baron davis, Jamal mashburn and all-star Jamaal Magloire for shaq, would you think we wouldnt do that?

Thats a pretty good deal i think....


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Locke!*
> 
> 
> *New Orleans? All they have on that team is Baron Davis, a gimped out Jamal Mashburn and a bunch of stiffs (like P.J. Brown, David West, Jamaal Magloire, etc.)*. And I believe Jerry West already said he wouldn't trade for Shaq because it would "gut the team." Dallas.......well we all know what the deal is with them. And if Sacto isn't trying to serve up Bibby or Stojakovic then screw them.
> ...


I think that if we were to get a package that had Baron davis, Jamal mashburn and all-star Jamaal Magloire for shaq, would you think we wouldnt do that?

Thats a pretty good deal i think....


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crespi_jv_21</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that if we were to get a package that had Baron davis, Jamal mashburn and all-star Jamaal Magloire for shaq, would you think we wouldnt do that?
> ...


Yeah we'd probably have to do it. I just wonder what it is Mitch is looking for because he seems unable to get anything at all done.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Latest rumors and links (hoopshype.com)*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> New Orleans? :no: All they have on that team is Baron Davis, a gimped out Jamal Mashburn and a bunch of stiffs (like P.J. Brown, David West, Jamaal Magloire, etc.). And I believe Jerry West already said he wouldn't trade for Shaq because it would "gut the team." Dallas.......well we all know what the deal is with them. And if Sacto isn't trying to serve up Bibby or Stojakovic then screw them.
> ...


One thing we must remember is that 27 teams wish they had the success of the Lakers last year. Personally when I envision what could be the most successful roster the Lakers could have next year Kobe, Shaq, Payton and Malone are all on it. You propose that it would of been better if the Lakers let Malone and Payton walk and then trade Shaq for a PF and a PG? It might give the Lakers a better future but they would of hardly been legit title contenders.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Latest rumors and links (hoopshype.com)*



> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> One thing we must remember is that 27 teams wish they had the success of the Lakers last year. Personally when I envision what could be the most successful roster the Lakers could have next year Kobe, Shaq, Payton and Malone are all on it. You propose that it would of been better if the Lakers let Malone and Payton walk and then trade Shaq for a PF and a PG? It might give the Lakers a better future but they would of hardly been legit title contenders.


I know 27 other teams wish they could've made it to the Finals like the Lakers last year but lets be honest, the Lakers were expected by the fans, the media, and most importantly by themselves and management to win the whole thing. And anything less would be deemed a failure. We're just rationalizing here saying it was a successful season because we made it to the Finals. In a way it was but it's all relative to team expectations. The Miami Heat, on the other hand were thrilled to even make the playoffs and were ecstatic they were competitive in a 2nd round series. If the Lakers would've been knocked out of the second round they'd have to walk around with paper bags over their heads for the whole off-season. The team was built to win last year and they couldn't get it done, and I have no reason to believe they'll do it next year. Malone will be a year older and a bad knee worse. Shaq will be a year older and pissed off because he feels the team betrayed him, and Kobe may not even be here. Payton may be the only one who benefits because he won't be in the triangle anymore. We won't even be getting any signifcant new help in free agency because apparently Malone's been promised the whole MLE.

So what we'll have is the exact same team as last year minus (possibly) Kobe, Derek Fisher, a healthy Malone and a happy Shaq. Come on now, you really think we're a contender with that?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Latest rumors and links (hoopshype.com)*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> I know 27 other teams wish they could've made it to the Finals like the Lakers last year but lets be honest, the Lakers were expected by the fans, the media, and most importantly by themselves and management to win the whole thing. And anything less would be deemed a failure. We're just rationalizing here saying it was a successful season because we made it to the Finals. In a way it was but it's all relative to team expectations. The Miami Heat, on the other hand were thrilled to even make the playoffs and were ecstatic they were competitive in a 2nd round series. If the Lakers would've been knocked out of the second round they'd have to walk around with paper bags over their heads for the whole off-season. The team was built to win last year and they couldn't get it done, and I have no reason to believe they'll do it next year. Malone will be a year older and a bad knee worse. Shaq will be a year older and pissed off because he feels the team betrayed him, and Kobe may not even be here. Payton may be the only one who benefits because he won't be in the triangle anymore. We won't even be getting any signifcant new help in free agency because apparently Malone's been promised the whole MLE.
> ...


Yes the team failed, yes the team wouldn't be favorites next year if they fielded the same core... but that wasn't my point. I'm asking you how the Lakers can field a better roster and have a more sucessfull season next year than bringing back Shaq, Kobe, Payton and Malone? You think letting Malone and Payton walk for nothing and trading Shaq for something like Webber and Bobby Jackson is a better roster? Is it somehow better to bring in inferior talent and lose in the second round than lose in the finals with a loaded roster?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Latest rumors and links (hoopshype.com)*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I know 27 other teams wish they could've made it to the Finals like the Lakers last year but lets be honest, the Lakers were expected by the fans, the media, and most importantly by themselves and management to win the whole thing. And anything less would be deemed a failure. We're just rationalizing here saying it was a successful season because we made it to the Finals. In a way it was but it's all relative to team expectations. The Miami Heat, on the other hand were thrilled to even make the playoffs and were ecstatic they were competitive in a 2nd round series. If the Lakers would've been knocked out of the second round they'd have to walk around with paper bags over their heads for the whole off-season.


That´s our burden, Locke... We´re winners.

I remember like it was yesterday the years after Magic retired... and it was a hell of a long time till we contended again...!!!!!
I admit being spoiled from our late success...

Therefore, i would like us to put in the court the best team possible 
*to win the title* !
And i´m afraid to say it would be Gary/Kobe/Malone/Shaq and a bunch of happy campers...

*The only good year for a Laker is a winning year, IMHO!!!! *


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Latest rumors and links (hoopshype.com)*



> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes the team failed, yes the team wouldn't be favorites next year if they fielded the same core... but that wasn't my point. I'm asking you how the Lakers can field a better roster and have a more sucessfull season next year than bringing back Shaq, Kobe, Payton and Malone? You think letting Malone and Payton walk for nothing and trading Shaq for something like Webber and Bobby Jackson is a better roster? Is it somehow better to bring in inferior talent and lose in the second round than lose in the finals with a loaded roster?


Well, considering the Lakers can't get anyone to bite on anything decent for Shaq and the fact that mediocre players like Adonal Foyle, Skip to my Lou, Hedo Turkoglu, Marquis Daniels and Mehmet Okur are getting broken off with fat long-term contracts lets me know the MLE won't get us a damn thing. So bringing back Malone and keeping Shaq may be our only option.

I'm concerned mainly about two things: first is Malone's knee. Second, Shaq's attitude if he comes back. It's not that I don't want want those two guys back but those are two important factors that could limit those guys effectiveness next season. We had this stacked roster this past season but Malone couldn't even make it through the whole year and hardly played in the Finals.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

If we couldn't win it last year, I can't see how we can win it all this year. If we can't win it this year, then what's the point of keeping everyone, especially with more personal conflicts among the players.

The only difference is that Rudy is going to be the coach. Now hopefully, he is a guy who will make adjustments. Post up Payton, so he is actually effective, at least on the offensive side. Run backdoors, pick & rolls to complement his players. But that's the only thing your betting on as an improvement.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> If we couldn't win it last year, I can't see how we can win it all this year. If we can't win it this year, then what's the point of keeping everyone, especially with more personal conflicts among the players.


It´s quite simple, really:
IF we can´t trade Shaq (wich seems to be more than likely), we just won´t get anyone better than our current PG, SG, PF and C...


----------

